# guide me abt altec lansing speakers



## sonumittal (Mar 3, 2008)

hi 
  i wanna buy altec lansing speakers in the range of Rs 3000/- ...so plz guide me which one of this company to buy ....telll me latest price also.....
i have heard that atp3 best ....also somebody told me that there is another model in this range  launched by the altec lansing recently....so could anybody tell me abt this newly launched speaker, its quality....
also tell me the latest price of atp3.......
wat abt imation......

plz guide me ..........
thanks in advance........


also tell me authorized dealer in delhi.........


----------



## sonumittal (Mar 4, 2008)

is there nobody to help me.........
dees nobody know about altec........

help me urgently ..i have to but these speakers today evening......


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 4, 2008)

Well there are two models in the above range .

You could get an *ATP 3* or a *BXR1121* .


----------



## sonumittal (Mar 4, 2008)

more help needed for buying these ......
tell me what is the latest price of atp3......
is there any new model in the same range of atp3........


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 4, 2008)

Latest Price is 2700


----------



## sonumittal (Mar 4, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Latest Price is 2700



hi zeeshan
first of all thanks for help.....
also i have heard that altec has launched a new model in this price range /........
can you  tell me abt that.....
also do i need to take any other model other thna atp3......
my budget is 3000/......
plz tell me......


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 4, 2008)

*www.alteclansing.com/ .

Look at the Two Lower-End models , they're available for less than 3k .


----------



## sonumittal (Mar 4, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> *www.alteclansing.com/ .
> 
> Look at the Two Lower-End models , they're available for less than 3k .




can you tell me which one of the following model is best.....

VS4121
VS4221
ATP3

also wats the price of each right now......

plz help me........


----------



## sonumittal (Mar 5, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> *www.alteclansing.com/ .
> 
> Look at the Two Lower-End models , they're available for less than 3k .




prices are not given there so how to find out the model suitable to me....


----------



## gurujee (Mar 5, 2008)

i heard vs4121 is a tough competitor of atp3. looks good too and price is 3k or less
*www.penstarsys.com/reviews/speakers/alteclan/vs4121/vs4121_2.htm


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 5, 2008)

Why the Triplepost ?? ur other thread (With a poll) is here.. --> 
www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=81855
and one here too--> www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=81690
 and another this thread, !!!

I hope u hv got ur answers (from the combined 3 threads on the SAME topic)


Note: P.S use the edit button to add additional stuff to ur posts..

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## sonumittal (Mar 6, 2008)

gurujee said:


> i heard vs4121 is a tough competitor of atp3. looks good too and price is 3k or less
> *www.penstarsys.com/reviews/speakers/alteclan/vs4121/vs4121_2.htm


can you tell me latest price of ATP3 and VS4121 in Delhi or outside....


also Wat do you suggest me to buy from the 2.....


----------



## gurujee (Mar 6, 2008)

sonumittal said:


> can you tell me latest price of ATP3 and VS4121 in Delhi or outside....
> 
> 
> also Wat do you suggest me to buy from the 2.....



check *www.npithub.com for delhi price

as i have atp3 and never heard vs4121, i will suggest atp3.


----------



## sonumittal (Mar 6, 2008)

wat do you say abt VS 2421


----------

